# Living in Mexicali?



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

I've been traveling around the U.S. in the summer and spending the winter in Mexico. Anyone recently been living in Mexical? I've already spent time in other parts of Baja Norte so thinking about Mexicali? Any recommendations for the area?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nomad1952 said:


> I've been traveling around the U.S. in the summer and spending the winter in Mexico. Anyone recently been living in Mexical? I've already spent time in other parts of Baja Norte so thinking about Mexicali? Any recommendations for the area?


I spent one night in Mexicali a few months ago. And I have spent a fair amount of time working in the Imperial Valley on the other side of the border from Mexicali. Neither qualifies me to give advice about living there. However, one of our members used to live there. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

nomad1952 said:


> I've been traveling around the U.S. in the summer and spending the winter in Mexico. Anyone recently been living in Mexicali? I've already spent time in other parts of Baja Norte so thinking about Mexicali? Any recommendations for the area?


Mostly I've only passed through Mexicali, and personally haven't found much attraction to it, above all the brutal heat in the summer and the _pollero_ human smuggling industry. Long ago I spent a week in Algodones, about 60 kms. to the east, more across the river from Yuma, and found it to be a nice little town. Went through again last winter and was surprised to find a construction boom fueled by American retirees spilling over from Arizona.


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> Mostly I've only passed through Mexicali, and personally haven't found much attraction to it, above all the brutal heat in the summer and the _pollero_ human smuggling industry. Long ago I spent a week in Algodones, about 60 kms. to the east, more across the river from Yuma, and found it to be a nice little town. Went through again last winter and was surprised to find a construction boom fueled by American retirees spilling over from Arizona.


FYI...Mexicali is NOT hot in the winter but in fact on the cold side. So I am looking for places for the winter - not the summer as stated.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

nomad1952 said:


> FYI...Mexicali is NOT hot in the winter but in fact on the cold side. So I am looking for places for the winter - not the summer as stated.


Officially Winter is from Dec. 21 to March 21. Last Winter was exceptional cool/cold in the desert. Normally when I lived or visited Mexicali it would be nice during the days, about low to mid 70s and cold at night even as low as 32/28 F. but usually around 40 F. By 11 AM the sun would warm it up to the low 70s. After the end of Dec. it usually gets cold at night until the end of Feb. I have been there when it is 80 F. at Christmas to New Years often during the day especially when there is a Santa Ana blowing. It really depends on the cold fronts that come in from the north and how large they are and how long the stay there.


----------

